# 1st month of not trying, but not preventing!



## kate.m.

Well, hubby is convinced he has super sperm!

I tested (with a 1st response) last night, and saw a very faint line- which neither of us believed, and then again this morning, and the line was slightly darker! We still werent convinced, so i showed a friend who told me "Dont b silly- of course that's positive!! yey!" and then we both jumped around clapping like demented sealions for a bit! :happydance:


----------



## donna82

Wow thats amazing

Congratulations xxx


----------



## apple_20

congrats! x


----------



## amazed

Congrats hun...x


----------



## amazed

Congrats hun x


----------



## starshine78

Congratulations! I got my BFP on Monday evening and have been in a bit of a daze ever since - think it might take a while to really sink in! OH and myself are going to enjoy our little secret for the next couple of days and then we'll tell the parents at the weekend! Even though we are both in our 30's I still feel like a 16 year old having to tell my ma and pa! So weird! Hope everything goes well for you


----------



## kate.m.

starshine78 said:


> Congratulations! I got my BFP on Monday evening and have been in a bit of a daze ever since - think it might take a while to really sink in! OH and myself are going to enjoy our little secret for the next couple of days and then we'll tell the parents at the weekend! Even though we are both in our 30's I still feel like a 16 year old having to tell my ma and pa! So weird! Hope everything goes well for you

I know what you mean! Im 26, we're married, have our own house, n jobs! All the sort of things parents expect before babies... but im still scared of telling them!

Congrats on ur bfp too!


----------



## _Hope_

Congratulations! x


----------



## starshine78

Argh thanks - got my first doctors appointment tomorrow. It's my first baby so still nervous and have no clue what to expect, but so excited too. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months..


----------



## needausername

congrats


----------



## kstancook

congrats!


----------



## luckyme225

congrats!


----------



## Dimbo

Hey congratulations! :happydance:

If you don't mind me asking, are you still going to America? I remember you saying a while ago that was the main reason for waiting. Or will you be taking LO? 

Either way, I'd choose the :baby: everytime :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Congratulations!


----------



## hancake100

Congratulations!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

congrats hun x


----------



## kate.m.

Dimbo said:


> Hey congratulations! :happydance:
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, are you still going to America? I remember you saying a while ago that was the main reason for waiting. Or will you be taking LO?
> 
> Either way, I'd choose the :baby: everytime :hugs:

Decided we could only afford one or the other! N we chose baby! lol!


----------



## Dimbo

kate.m. said:


> Dimbo said:
> 
> 
> Hey congratulations! :happydance:
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, are you still going to America? I remember you saying a while ago that was the main reason for waiting. Or will you be taking LO?
> 
> Either way, I'd choose the :baby: everytime :hugs:
> 
> Decided we could only afford one or the other! N we chose baby! lol!Click to expand...

Excellent! If I had to choose, I'd be the same :thumbup: 

Congratulations again :kiss:


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!!!


----------



## dan-o

Ha ha, that's absolutely brilliant! Congratulations sweetie!! xxx


----------



## BizyBee

congrats! :)


----------



## Ratfink

Congratulations!


----------



## vac_uk

congratulations x


----------



## dizzyspells

Congratulations!x


----------



## nightkd

Congrats!!! My DH is convinced he has super sperm too, we got preg the first month of TTC and I was pretty shocked it happened so quick...DH of course took offence at this, like I was suggesting I didn't have faith in his manly abilities! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## calm

I missed the moment you went from WTT to NTNP! HUGE CONGRATS and a great 9 months!!!! xxx


----------



## broodylocket

congrats xx


----------



## kate.m.

calm said:


> I missed the moment you went from WTT to NTNP! HUGE CONGRATS and a great 9 months!!!! xxx

Blink n u'd miss it! It was only bout 3 weeks ago! lol!


----------



## kate.m.

nightkd said:


> Congrats!!! My DH is convinced he has super sperm too, we got preg the first month of TTC and I was pretty shocked it happened so quick...DH of course took offence at this, like I was suggesting I didn't have faith in his manly abilities! :rofl:
> 
> xxx

haha! :rofl: Men!


----------



## wantstobeamom

Congrats!


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations honey :D x x


----------



## Pinkgirl

congrats hunni
have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Delamere19

congratulations!!

:thumbup:


----------



## kate.m.

Delamere19 said:


> congratulations!!
> 
> :thumbup:

YUMMY pic!!!!!!


----------



## Delamere19

Thanks hon, he is totally gorgeous isnt he!


----------



## AC81

congratulations :happydance: ntnp is the way to go!!!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!!


----------



## jen1604

Awww hon I remember you from WTT!!

Congrats!!
Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months :happydance: xxx


----------



## RaeEW89

Yay! Congrats on your BFP so quickly!


----------



## embojet

Congratulations!


----------



## Beltane

Huge Congrats!!!


----------



## babybound

kate.m. said:


> Well, hubby is convinced he has super sperm!
> 
> I tested (with a 1st response) last night, and saw a very faint line- which neither of us believed, and then again this morning, and the line was slightly darker! We still werent convinced, so i showed a friend who told me "Dont b silly- of course that's positive!! yey!" and then we both jumped around clapping like demented sealions for a bit! :happydance:



i wish it was this easy for everyone! =]
congratulations though! 
may you have a happy nine months && that the rest of us have hubby's with super sperm too! =]


----------



## ricschick

congrats xx


----------



## bunnyg82

Wow! How exciting! I have just started ntnp so I hope that I am as lucky as you!!! x


----------



## destinyfaith

congrat wonderful news xx


----------



## justmarried24

Congrats! Kate that is amazing after your first month! We did the not trying, not preventing for 2 months, and I'm too impatient so we bought OPK this month and I definitely ovulated (according to symptons and pos OPK) this month, so just keeping fingers crossed! Congrats again xxx


----------



## Honeypot

Woohoo congrats! My husband and I are in this stage also. I am suppose to be having jaw surgery this summer but the baby bug finally bit him this past Saturday as he was playing with his niece. So, we are not trying but not preventing either until I have my jaw surgery...and if I just happen to get pregnant then jaw surgery can wait! haha.


----------



## SisterRose

kate.m. said:


> and then we both jumped around clapping like demented sealions for a bit! :happydance:

:rofl:

Big Conrats! :hugs:


----------

